# Autumn at the vineyard



## grapeman (Oct 15, 2010)

The grapes are all picked in my vineyard now and the trees are changing around it. I figured I would post a couple pictures taken at the home vineyard today. This is my small two acre trial vineyard which I used to see what varieties I want to plant in the future main vineyard. I am also conducting training research there (types of trellis).


----------



## Tom (Oct 15, 2010)

Always nice to see vineyards.
How much per acre did you get of what.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 15, 2010)

It amazing how the large wineries around here sell most of their grapes to Welches (the main plant is here) and then buy their grapes for the wine from individual farmers that grow them to their specifications.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 15, 2010)

Dan around my part of the state the apple growers have most of the most desireable land in the valley. They have anywhere from a few hundred acres in their orchards to over a thousand. They are also moving rapidly to high density plantings on trellisses much like grapes. Some of the trees are down to meter spacing within the rows. Yields can get to full production in a few years which is pretty amazing for fruit trees. The bulk of the apples are sold wholesale all over the world, in boxes mostly of single apples as 80 to 120 count per bushel.

I take advantage of the same microclimates as those orchards, since our street used to have a dozen small family orchards- our farm being one of them.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 15, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> It amazing how the large wineries around here sell most of their grapes to Welches (the main plant is here) and then buy their grapes for the wine from individual farmers that grow them to their specifications.



And at the same time make a living doing this.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 15, 2010)

grapeman said:


> Dan around my part of the state the apple growers have most of the most desireable land in the valley. They have anywhere from a few hundred acres in their orchards to over a thousand. They are also moving rapidly to high density plantings on trellisses much like grapes. Some of the trees are down to meter spacing within the rows. Yields can get to full production in a few years which is pretty amazing for fruit trees. The bulk of the apples are sold wholesale all over the world, in boxes mostly of single apples as 80 to 120 count per bushel.
> 
> I take advantage of the same microclimates as those orchards, since our street used to have a dozen small family orchards- our farm being one of them.



So how much did you plant and of what varietal grape?


----------



## Larryh86GT (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice pics Rich. It's a beautiful time of the year.

Larry


----------



## PPBart (Oct 15, 2010)

grapeman said:


> ... high density plantings on trellisses much like grapes...




I've seen that also in the Netherlands, several sizable fields near one of the plant sites I used to work with. Apples able to be picked at chest height as one walked down the row.


----------



## robie (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice. The autumn colors are so nice. When I'm stressed, seeing photos of grape vines, is almost like taking a tranquilizer.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 15, 2010)

JohnT, I don't feel comfotable divulging that information. I am just starting up with a small winery, but I have put a great deal of information out there on the internet. I get calls and have conversations from local people that seem to know everything I am doing and I have only posted that info online. Therefore I need to keep information on future production to myself. Sorry.

Might I offer a link to this week's Veraison To Harvest Newsletter from Cornell. There are two articles in it this week. One from Willsboro where I am the Vineyard Manager and my own NE SARE trial at my vineyard.
http://www.cals.cornell.edu/cals/gr...harvest/upload/Veraison-to-Harvest-2010-8.pdf


----------



## Robert (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry for prying. I do not want you to divulge any "State Secrets". 

Can you at least tell me the varietal?


----------



## grapeman (Oct 15, 2010)

You aren't prying John, I just can't give out that info presently.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful pics Rich we are not having a good autumn here and really with all the winds today and the gas prices rising I dont think I will be going for any Sunday rides to see what probably wont be there!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 15, 2010)

Drive on up here again Wade, there are still a few leaves left on the trees after the wind. Up to a foot of snow surrounding us. We have had over 3 inches of rain today and they upped the Flood Watches to Warnings.


----------

